# Different Holding Styles



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello!

I am fairly new to this, and I want to know how I

can hold a slingshot. The only way I know of is Hammer grip style.

Thank you!

BG


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to http://pocketpredator.com and watch some of the instructional vids. Also look at pics in the forum of guys holding theirs.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you. I will when I get a chance.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

I meant what are the ways called?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't get stuck in the rut. Find a natural way to hold, pull and release the pouch. Being ridgid in a routine of steps will limit and hold you back from you developing your own method of shooting that works for you.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

the three styles are usually called

1. Hammergrip style

2. Finger-and-thumb hook style

3. Finger-hook thumb brace style.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

dgui said:


> Don't get stuck in the rut. Find a natural way to hold, pull and release the pouch. Being ridgid in a routine of steps will limit and hold you back from you developing your own method of shooting that works for you.


You're right. Thanks a lot! I generally like to hold it with my thumb and index finger as a brace.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Bolensgoldrush said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am fairly new to this, and I want to know how I
> 
> ...





mopper said:


> the three styles are usually called
> 
> 1. Hammergrip style
> 
> ...


full brace(with lanyard), wrist brace, gangster(sideways), 45*, instictual(no aim) . . . Hmm, is there more ?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Here you go!


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Y-shooter said:


> Here you go!


So helpful! Thanks a million!


----------

